# Solved: wow error message



## stafr84 (May 31, 2007)

hello,
I installed wow and burning crusade today and when i clicked on the play icon i
get this error- Any suggestions?

World of WarCraft (build 6080)

Exe: C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Time: Jun 10, 2007 9:07:09.546 PM
User: Daniel xxxxxxxxxx
Computer: DANIEL-88133F4C
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:0067BF05

The instruction at "0x0067BF05" referenced memory at "0x00000054".
The memory could not be "read".


----------



## stafr84 (May 31, 2007)

never mind -i found a wow 132 thread and i just needed to update my video card.Thats all!!


----------



## suzzyq (Nov 9, 2007)

Does updating your video card fix the error #132 message in World of Warcraft?
If anyone knows please reply


----------

